# Hunter College MFA Integrated Media Arts



## barbarella (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello,

I've applied to MFA IMA this year and wonder if anyone here can share their experiences about the program. It would be great to find any grad students attending there and give some insights about it.

Greetings!


----------

